# best program



## goNBAjayhawks (May 3, 2003)

who has the best men's basketball program in the country


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

I am biased. I pick Kansas.

Some of you may not agree, but it it was not for Kansas, UNC or Kentucky may not be where they are now. I may start a war here, but hey .... whatever.





Kansas Jayhawks
:allhail:


----------



## goNBAjayhawks (May 3, 2003)

*yep*

hey it's true the coaches that made those to great were warming the bench for KU back in the day so that is very true


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

One would think that the current national champions with the highest attendance in the country should be considered as one of the best programs in the country


----------



## goNBAjayhawks (May 3, 2003)

*yah but*

its more of an all time thing and also nba alumn should be considered plus there is only room for 10


----------



## Springsteen (Jan 24, 2003)

*Re: yah but*



> Originally posted by <b>goNBAjayhawks</b>!
> its more of an all time thing and also nba alumn should be considered plus there is only room for 10


I'm to lazy to do it. But go back through the old posts in the college lounge here. There was a really lively discussion a few weeks, or maybe a month or so ago on the exact same topic. The consensus seemed to be that Kentucky and UCLA were the two best programs over the course of the NCAA (the order varied) whereas, Kansas was third, with UNC and a few other schools rounding out the top six or seven.

Check it out. There were some good things said.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

i dont think they are the best program but i think Syracuse should up there..there are the 7th most winnest school in NCAA Basketball history and they now finally have a National Championship..So they should be up there..But anyways UCLA or Kentucky is probly the best Program..


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

I would have said Kansas until it hit me that, Kentucky has 7 national championships and they don't. Kentucky has the most wins in the nation and they don't. Adolph Rupp surpassed his mentor, Phog Allen, on all occasions that Kansas and Kentucky met. Oh yeah and Kentucky has had the more players go to the NBA (I think?) and Kentucky has the most players in the playoffs right now (9) with Kansas trailing at second (7).

Kentucky 
7 National Championships
Winningest program in the nation
Rupp surpassed Phog Allen

Kansas has second most tradition IMO. I only became a Kentucky fan after my dad told me the stories of all the tradition Kentucky had compared to other teams (including Kansas). If it wasn't for the tradition Kentucky has, then I'd probably be a Kansas fan myself.

And I don't mean to start another argument over this but I still don't see what TRADITION UCLA has. They had that 10 year streak because of one coach, then when he left they sucked, then Jim Harrick came and they won one more, and they basically suck again. Not much tradition there.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

*Re: yah but*



> Originally posted by <b>goNBAjayhawks</b>!
> its more of an all time thing and also nba alumn should be considered plus there is only room for 10


Then take out Florida, UConn, Michigan St. and Arizona. 

SU certainly has more histroy then the first two, and arguably more then the latter.

I think the top 6 cannot be argued (Duke, UNC, Indiana, Kentucky, Kansas, UCLA) - after that it is wide open.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

And the way the question is asked, it suugests it is a current thing - that is the best programs now

And right now I would say that SU is a better program then Kansas. Not because they beat them, but because there is a little more stability in the Syracuse program right now (Boeheim vs Self)

RIGHT NOW, Syracuse is a top 10 program in America without a doubt.


----------



## goNBAjayhawks (May 3, 2003)

*Re: Re: yah but*



> Originally posted by <b>JuniorNoboa</b>!
> 
> 
> Then take out Florida, UConn, Michigan St. and Arizona.
> ...


i know after the first few i didn't know to put in i know i left out alot of good programs but there is only 10 options so it was a little of my opinion sorry, really


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Don't worry about it go jayhawk. Just my SU homerism coming to the front.

Overall the 10 teams were good.


----------



## Springsteen (Jan 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ukfan4Life</b>!
> I would have said Kansas until it hit me that, Kentucky has 7 national championships and they don't. Kentucky has the most wins in the nation and they don't. Adolph Rupp surpassed his mentor, Phog Allen, on all occasions that Kansas and Kentucky met. Oh yeah and Kentucky has had the more players go to the NBA (I think?) and Kentucky has the most players in the playoffs right now (9) with Kansas trailing at second (7).
> 
> Kentucky
> ...


That horse is good and dead.


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: Re: yah but*



> Originally posted by <b>JuniorNoboa</b>!
> 
> 
> Then take out Florida, UConn, Michigan St. and Arizona.
> ...



UCLA can be argued...but last time it was a big fight broke out.   

But UNC, Kansas, Indiana, Duke, and Kentucky all can't be argued. Let's leave it there fellas, they all have enormous tradition.


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

Michagin State? Is that the new Minnesota State or University of Phoenix? 

Sorry if people don't get that joke. I have a bad sense of humor. :no:


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Spartanfan2003</b>!
> Michagin State? Is that the new Minnesota State or University of Phoenix?
> 
> Sorry if people don't get that joke. I have a bad sense of humor. :no:


Man, not even I got that joke. :uhoh:


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ukfan4Life</b>!
> 
> 
> Man, not even I got that joke. :uhoh:


Minnesota State and University of Phoenix both don't exist and are often used as the focus in scams and things. Michagin State doesn't exist either.


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Spartanfan2003</b>!
> Minnesota State and University of Phoenix both don't exist and are often used as the focus in scams and things. Michagin State doesn't exist either.


OooooooooooooooooooooooOoOoOoOooh. I get it now. :grinning:


----------



## goNBAjayhawks (May 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Spartanfan2003</b>!
> Minnesota State and University of Phoenix both don't exist and are often used as the focus in scams and things. Michagin State doesn't exist either.


Are you sure the phoenix one is a scam b/c back here in AZ there is a lot of commercials for it


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>goNBAjayhawks</b>!
> 
> 
> Are you sure the phoenix one is a scam b/c back here in AZ there is a lot of commercials for it


positive


----------



## ***Finch*** (Feb 17, 2003)

why did i pick KU?? just because i go to Mizzou doesnt mean that i hate them it just means i dont like the teams that we play from there but i do like the program..........


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Spartanfan2003</b>!
> Minnesota State and University of Phoenix both don't exist and are often used as the focus in scams and things. Michagin State doesn't exist either.


Actually Univeristy of Phoenix does exist. I am going to get my Masters there this fall.


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>kansasalumn</b>!
> 
> 
> Actually Univeristy of Phoenix does exist. I am going to get my Masters there this fall.


Wow, that's new. I remember reading about some scam going on not to long ago with that University. I always thought it was fake.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Spartanfan2003</b>!
> Wow, that's new. I remember reading about some scam going on not to long ago with that University. I always thought it was fake.


no its is orignatged from Phoenix and have several locations though out the nation. Very a good university.


----------



## Springsteen (Jan 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kansasalumn</b>!
> Very a good university.


That was possibly the most unintentionally funny thing I have read in awhile.


----------



## Spam Hate (May 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Springsteen</b>!
> 
> 
> That horse is good and dead.



Which one?

UCLA?


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

Who can even compare... really. Kentucky, is by far the greatest program ever.


----------



## WildcatBlue (May 16, 2003)

Absolutely BlueBaron!


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BlueBaron</b>!
> Who can even compare... really. Kentucky, is by far the greatest program ever.


nah UCLA is better by far..


----------



## kcchiefs-fan (Oct 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Four_Season_Hustler</b>!
> 
> 
> nah UCLA is better by far..


Nah, KU=greatest program

I think it's got to be KU, UCLA, and Kentucky as the top 3. UNC is right there, but IMO those are the top 3. The order is just personal preference really, each have very strong arguments.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

UCLA is not in my top 4 now.

KU
UK
UNC
Indiana
UCLA.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

as of now on basketballboards.

UK

then Kansas

then three way tie

Arizona, Duke, and UNC

Which only UNC deserves to be top 3


----------



## kcchiefs-fan (Oct 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>kansasalumn</b>!
> UCLA is not in my top 4 now.
> 
> KU
> ...


I don't see how a team with 13 championships can't be up there with top 3. It should at least be ahead of Indiana IMO.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>kcchiefs-fan</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't see how a team with 13 championships can't be up there with top 3. It should at least be ahead of Indiana IMO.


most of it was during that streak. Besides the streak what really they have done?


----------



## kcchiefs-fan (Oct 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>kansasalumn</b>!
> 
> 
> most of it was during that streak. Besides the streak what really they have done?


Yea, but I think that streak puts them into the Top 3. They got 11 championships in that streak. As much as I love KU, they've only got 2 championships. UCLA has 13. I put KU ahead of UCLA because of tradition, and because of how many influencial basketball minds have come from here, and because of homerism, to be honest. But UCLA has to be top 3 IMO.


----------



## TheOrigiBulls (Jun 27, 2002)

Arizona

One of the best recuitors.

good year in and year out.


----------



## Big_CKansas (Jul 16, 2002)

*Wins, Championships, and tradition!*

I am going by those 3 to register my top 5.

1. *Kentucky*- They have the most wins and 2nd most championships. The only team that has more tradition than UK is KU!

2. *North Carolina*- There program has given the NBA the most great players. They are 2nd in wins and 3rd in championships.

3. *Kansas*- More tradition than any other college. 3rd in wins and coming up on UNC for 2nd. If Kansas has a couple more Championships than Kansas would be #1.

4. *UCLA*- Almost Twice as many championships as any other team. Low on the wins number and it seems all there tradition is John Wooden.

5. *Indiana*- They are 4th in wins I am not sure on the # of championships. Like UCLA, Bobby Knight is pretty much their tradition.


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kansasalumn</b>!
> 
> 
> most of it was during that streak. Besides the streak what really they have done?


That's what I've been telling people when they say UCLA is the best program.  

Really, besides that streak and 1995, when has UCLA been exceptionally good?

You can all go read my article for BBB titled "The Tradition in College Basketball" in the editorials section of the site. It says between Kansas, Kentucky, Indiana, Duke, and North Carolina, tradition can not be argued. Kansas, Kentucky, Indiana, Duke, and North Carolina are the most elite college basketball teams in the nation, and I think fans of these teams should just leave it there.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Rupp</b>!
> 
> 
> That's what I've been telling people when they say UCLA is the best program.
> ...


this one thing I think we both agreed upon. Of course us two argue about UK and Kansas, but we also do agree that both are one and two does not matter who is 1 or 2, but we both like our schools to be one, but I think UK is one follow by Kansas then UNC.


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kansasalumn</b>!
> 
> 
> this one thing I think we both agreed upon. Of course us two argue about UK and Kansas, but we also do agree that both are one and two does not matter who is 1 or 2, but we both like our schools to be one, but I think UK is one follow by Kansas then UNC.


Well I like to think of UK as the best program, but this topic can only be opinionated. It can't be made a fact. Those aforementioned colleges can't be decided upon, and I think most fans of those colleges should just leave it there. They're all great colleges with great tradition. That's all that matters. :yes:


----------

